# Kenmore washer won't spin



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

if it spins ok after you lift the lid it sounds like timer is bad. it's supposed to neutral drain [tub not turning]and then stop[this releases trans]then spin [which is what you're doing manually]...for a DIY'er =put in rinse cycle and wait for it to go through rinse, spin cycles-see if it stops in spin and then takes off...if not=timer.


----------



## TNFrank (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks, Jacques. I tried this twice today - the first time it went through the cycle completely, including spin, and the second time it drained and stopped. Opened the lid and closed it and it started spinning. Makes sense that it's a timer problem, I'll get a new one and install it. Thanks again!


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

it's supposed to drain[no spin] then stop, then restart and spin. usually what will happen is; it will never stop-just keep running [no spin]until hits OFF..is this what you observed??


----------



## TNFrank (Dec 1, 2010)

No, it stops after draining and restarts, but doesn't spin unless we lift and re-close the lid, then there's a mechanical sound like something engaging or disengaging and it starts spinning. But it only does it sometimes, other times it goes through the entire cycle without any problem.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Well if it stops and then restarts it should spin[that's all you're doing when you lift the lid-allowing the gear to release=clunk sound]. if it needs coaxing, may have bad trans.


----------

